# Are there ANY other types of fish that can safely live with my Blackbelt and RBP?



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

like the title says I have a mostly empty 75 gallon aquarium that I would like to populate with more fish. But the 2 that I currently have are very vicious. I still have a lot to learn about species that are compatible with these two. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah remove the Rbp, and there are loads of options that would provide hours of entertainment

suggestion #1 any sa/ca cichlid female in or around the same size.

if you want to have some fun breeding freaks i would try and get a adult midas female, or any type of female synspillum or better yet get ahold of brez and buy his female jag.. that big gurl would love the company of your big male bb

are you 100% that yours is a male, has it ever spawned before?, has it ever laid eggs, ? have you vvented it to confirm sex? these are all very very important things because if you toss in the wrong sex you will have a class A cluster F on your hands..

or keep an eye out for a female flowerhorn or toss in an adult female convict<most likely will be eaten and would have to be ADULT status> but worth a shot..

but if it was my fish i would scoop that big female jag off brez, or get him to figure out the sex of that rose queen 100%, or be on the look out for a kkp<king kong parrot> and hybridize the crap out of it

or you could sell off the bb and buy like 4 more rbp's or sell both of em off and get some gars , since you like watching things eat there is a good eater, or an armatus, or gtf or african tiger fish, or scrap all of that and get a puffer<awesoem by the way> big ole fahaka puffer , i dont think there is too many fish cooler/meaner than those


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Brez has appraoched me to breed with is Jag. dude have you seen the size of Buddy?? 10 inches long, weighs about a pound, I pity the fool that tries to pick him up and turn him over.

I almost want to put out feelers to see what people would offer me in trade for a 5 inch RBP


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

You might get away with some large Jack Dempseys or some large oscars. Jags are a good choice as well. You just need some large aggressive cichlids.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

How about an Aimara wolf fish? It's tough.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Any fish that I put in there has to be able to hold its own against those two.

will large oscars be attacked? where do I find large JDs?

Im not familiar with Aimara wolf fish... as long as they wont be attacked I suppose theyre cool


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i wouldnt put a wolf in there #1 there like $130 bucks,

i bet a decent sized jardini could be housed with a bb but i wouldnt keep the piranha in there, the way the arowana moves would be a trigger for the piranha to attack, but i dunno if i would risk an aro in with the bb, so

get a large species cichlid , like a jag,midas,devil,jd's <but are ugly as sin when they get big>, flowerhorn, trimac<but your gonna need a tank size upgrade>a big green terror male<no sence using a female they cant hybridize>

i wouldnt get an oscar they are just big and dirty and standard issue run of the mill.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

An oscar would get punked by the existing fish. Not aggressive enough.

I'd rehome the RBP to somebody with a school of them and try for breeding with the jag, or one of the other big cichlids that Mac suggested.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

If I cant breed with Brez's Jag, where can I get a large female jag?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

just buy his jag he has it for sale...

who said it cant?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

IF, as in, IF it doesnt work out for whatever reason


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

oh i c

i would almost look up that female flowerhorn, or talk to brez about sexing his rosequeen, or that other flowerhorn he has.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I have already agreed to buy his Jag, we just have to arrange a time to meet up


----------

